# Under Armour Charged Cotton Polo tset in 37ÂºC.



## Slime (May 26, 2012)

*Under Armour Charged Cotton Polo test in 37ÂºC.*

I was one of the chosen few & received my polo shirt a few weeks ago but decided not to use it until I was playing in proper heat. I played last week in Spain & it was 37ÂºC.......and I don't do heat!
The shirt looked good, although the colours were slightly bland, and it felt very soft to the touch.
Once on I was a bit concerned that the buttoned opening was fairly short, only 3 buttons, but this was quickly forgotten. It felt extremely comfortable & looked pretty cool, if not very bright........so off we went to play golf. 
It was on the 9th tee that one of my partners mentioned the heat, and my word, it was very hot & I'd worked up quite a sweat on my head & face..................and then it hit me. 
I noticed something quite bizarre, I first realised that my shirt was dry, (the previous day my shirt was soaked after two holes), but more remarkably, I could feel cool air circulating under the shirt. It was similar to when I once wore a Greg Norman straw hat & could feel cool air swirling around my scalp, but this was under a shirt...........it was awesome.
The next day, just as hot but in a different shirt, I was soaked after just a couple of holes again and this just reinforced my opinion of the shirt.
They claim this shirt is made from 'soft cotton'.....it is soft.
They claim this shirt wicks moisture away............it wicks gooooood.
They claim this shirt keeps you drier....................it does, drier than an Arab's sandal.
They claim this shirt keeps you cooler..................it does, somehow.
*I* claim this shirt is superb...................................it is, it just is. 
Oh, and would I recommend it, damned right I would, in a heart beat.

*Slime*.

P.S. Thanks GM & UA for the opportunity to test the polo, I'm very grateful, I'm also pretty honest & my review is just that. If I'd not been impressed with it, I'd have let you know that too!


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2014)

*Re: Under Armour Charged Cotton Polo test in 37ÂºC.*

And now it's May *2014 *
and I'm wearing the same shirt 
and I'm back on the 9th tee 
and it's same Spanish course 
and now the temperature is around 35Âº 
and I'm still feeling cool!

This is a remarkable shirt, truly remarkable. It's a couple of years old now & has been worn and washed many times and it still does a remarkable job. All week the temperature has been between 32ÂºC and 37ÂºC and the coolest and driest I felt was when I wore this shirt. 
I also played my best golf that day too! 
Coincidence ......................... I'm not sure, you decide.
Seven consecutive rounds in huge temperatures, carrying every day, sweating until we'd run out of sweat and my best round was when I felt the coolest ............................ because of THAT shirt!
It's a great piece of kit, I love it.
I know it's not new anymore, I just thought an update two years on would give folks a real idea of how good this bit of kit really is.
Thanks for reading,

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2017)

*Re: Under Armour Charged Cotton Polo test in 37ÂºC.*

It's now June 2017 ................ but you all know that.
It's now 5 years old and still performing superbly ............... just thought I'd let you know!


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2017)

*Re: Under Armour Charged Cotton Polo test in 37ÂºC.*

haha nice one Slime, I wonder how many that were fitted for a driver 5 years ago could post the same


----------



## Crow (Jun 17, 2017)

*Re: Under Armour Charged Cotton Polo test in 37ÂºC.*



fundy said:



			haha nice one Slime, I wonder how many that were fitted for a driver 5 years ago could post the same 

Click to expand...

What, that it kept them cool?


----------

